

Self-Finance or Raise Money? A Quandary for Start-Ups - pravda
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/20/business/smallbusiness/self-finance-or-raise-money-a-quandary-for-start-ups.html

======
Sealy
This highlights a good dilemma.

It sounds like people who want to keep more of their company, do it at a cost
that will reduce their expansion but keep the founders rich.

With outside investment, a lot more people want and push for the companies
growth so more people get rich (but the wealth is spread out more)

